# Chrome not showing embedded videos



## blacai (Jan 21, 2017)

Just like the title says. 
When I post a video using the tags [youtubevid ] it doesn't appear in Chrome.

Using windows 10.
Chrome 55

Working in other browsers.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex (Jan 23, 2017)

If it's working with your other browsers, then it's your Google Chrome that's acting up. Try clearing your browser's cache, temporarily disable extensions, then restart Chrome. If that doesn't work, you might want to post in the Chrome forums and ask for help.


----------



## Aso (Jan 24, 2017)

blacai said:


> Just like the title says.
> When I post a video using the tags [youtubevid ] it doesn't appear in Chrome.
> 
> Using windows 10.
> ...



Changes in Chrome 55 limits the usage of Flash. If the Youtube video is Flash, Chrome is probably refusing to show it. I think you can whitelist sites that are allowed to run Flash


----------



## blacai (Jan 24, 2017)

Aso said:


> Changes in Chrome 55 limits the usage of Flash. If the Youtube video is Flash, Chrome is probably refusing to show it. I think you can whitelist sites that are allowed to run Flash



Thanks, I will check it. I tested another computer with Windows 7 and it worked, although the Chrome versión is the same.

Edit.: It didn't work.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 24, 2017)

Try Opera. Chrome is such a memory hog, anyway. I moved to Opera a few months ago and couldn't he happier. (Well, that's a lie. I could be happier, but I'm not sure an internet browser can get me there.)


----------

